# What to do with evicted juvenile pigeons in Southern Oregon?



## Rushlight (Jul 29, 2008)

Earlier today, someone found two young pigeons at the construction site where he was working. They were apparently living someplace where the workers needed to get to, and had to be evicted. The man who found them was concerned that they were too young to be safely relocated, so he brought them to the veterinary clinic where I work and left them at reception.

We're not sure what should be done with these birds, and the local Wildlife Rehab Center doesn't take pigeons. Any advice would be greatly appreciated- especially as we really haven't figured out where these birds are supposed to stay tonight. (We stopped seeing birds at the clinic several years ago when the owner developed a bird allergy, so I don't know how long he'll be willing to have them stay there. Help! 0.0)


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Where are you? Are they injured? We have members in Oregon...question is how close are you to them


----------



## Rushlight (Jul 29, 2008)

The birds are in Ashland, OR. They're not injured- the guy who found them was just afraid they were too young to be relocated without their parents, and didn't know what to do with them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How young are they? Couldn't someone who works at your clinic take them home and finish raising them and then release? They're really NOT that much work and you're probably looking at 4 or 5 weeks max.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting about these poor little wafe's. I'm in Portland and am happy to talk to you about feeding and care. I think I'm the only active Oregon member on the forum. 
A picture would be great to help you pinpoint an age. 
503-957-8505


----------



## Rushlight (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm not sure how old they are. I haven't seen them myself since they were brought in shortly after I left for the day, but my co-worker says that they are fully covered in feathers. As soon as someone there has a spare minute, they're going to take a camera phone picture of the birds and send it to me, and I will post it here.

Apparently no one there is willing/able to take the birds, which is why they called me to see if I had any clue what to do with pigeons. (I don't.) I'm pretty sure I can't take them myself- I'm about to leave on a trip, and even if I could find a someone to take care of them 'till I got back, I don't think my landlords would let me have them here. (They weren't that thrilled when I fostered a starling, and that was only for a week.)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

call some of the other animal clinics to see if someone is willing to take care of them, some rehabers work at clinics, or an avian vet that might know someone good hearted enough to take them...need to call around, there are good people out there...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The babies will be arriving here on Friday afternoon. When they are ready to be released, they will be returning to Ashland.
Once they have arrived, I will post some pictures.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You're a pigeons' angel, Charis 

John


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh cool!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Renee is still really trying to find someone closer but so far...nadda!


----------



## Rushlight (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks so much again Charis! They just sent me a picture from work, which will hopefully show up attached to this post. There's a bigger version here: http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/9547/cid397vi0.jpg

I don't know if you can tell anything age-wise from that. 

I'm heading over to work in a bit with some food and whatnot for the pidgies, and I'll take a couple more pictures then.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, how adorable!! I'd say almost 4 weeks old. Maybe 3 1/2.........cuties!!


----------



## Rushlight (Jul 29, 2008)

I went down to work and got the pidgies settled in for the night. They're definitely not fully fledged yet- they're still kind of porcupine-y around the beak and under the wings, and they've got silly yellow fluff on the backs of the necks and where their eyebrows would be, if pigeons had eyebrows. =D

I took a few more pictures while I was there, too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You did a good job. They look very cozy.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

John_D said:


> You're a pigeons' angel, Charis
> 
> John


Yes indeed. You *are* a pigeon's angel. 

They are adorable.

Cindy


----------



## Rushlight (Jul 29, 2008)

So far so good! They ate peas and dog food today, with some human assistance. They seemed a bit less worried about things than yesterday, and one of them played a little bit with the towel I was holding it in . (Peck peck. Poke. Pull. Peck.)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Rushlight...you are a pigeon's angel too. 
Thank's for doing such a good job with them. I'll be looking forward to meeting you and them tomorrow.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The babies have arrived. They have been here several hours. As soon as Rose left, they started to eat on their own.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> The babies have arrived. They have been here several hours. As soon as Rose left, they started to eat on their own.


WHOO HOO!! That's good!


----------



## Rushlight (Jul 29, 2008)

> As soon as Rose left, they started to eat on their own.


Naturally! *headdesk* Still, I'm glad to hear it. Silly birdies!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Rushlight said:


> Naturally! *headdesk* Still, I'm glad to hear it. Silly birdies!


LOL...they are doing great! Eating and pooping up a storm. 
I nearly called you and told you that you just as well pick them up on your way home.


----------



## Rushlight (Jul 29, 2008)

Hiya! Just thought I'd poke my head in and see how the birdies were doing!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are great!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Just saw this thread now... So many angles - Rose and Charis for SURE... but thank goodness the construction worker was kind hearted enough to take them to the clinic -- two points for him!!

Charis - you didn't think you were gonna get away without someone asking for updated pictures did you???  

Just soooo glad to hear they're doing great!


----------

